# Sharing some pics of our vertical gardens and vivariums



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all,

We have been asked for a few updated pics of our EcoWalls and vivariums. Here are a few of the walls filling in. Enjoy!

Rutgers University Floriculture Greenhouse
Botanical collection display

































Private Residential Design 
Staircase (Oscar our pug enjoys the water sounds)









EcoWall small prototype original
Rutgers Floriculture House

























Tiled:









Our PSE&G Wall

































Vivarium Design
Donated to Rutgers University

























LET ME SLEEP!
the angry glare :lol: 









You can see more of our work and portfolio: http://www.greenecowalls.com

Best,

Mike, Ryan, and Mike K


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

BORING!!!

I mean, AMAZING!!! Wow, they have grown in so well. I am very encourgaed by these and I would say proud of the work you are doing with it! They are overly beautiful. Great job guys!


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

They're just so pretty!! Is that top one in your house?? Love it!!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are amazing! I want one when I get a house!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I still can't believe how much the PSEG wall grew in that short amount of time! Talk to you soon.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll take one.................any one


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Amazing work. It would be pretty good to have one set up on the wall of the house. 

Nate


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great eco walls, wish i had the room for one at home.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Those african violets looks great growing vertically like that.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike,
what are the dimensions on the small one?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool stuff and id love to do something like that in my house...


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you very much for all the kind words. The smaller EcoWall pictured is about 3' x 2' of planting space and is about 4' with the catch basin attached. Its always interesting to se ehow they grow and fill in. We describe them as a living changing piece of artwork (with great health benefits as well). 

Thanks again!

Mike
EcoWalls, LLC


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice tanks, and nice vaillanti, how many are you working with?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Derek,

The greenhouse has four.. sadly all males  The students love to sit an watch them though.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

The one you donated to Rutgers is amazing. I would like to see that in person! 



Mike


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you very much. You are always welcome to come and see it if you are in the area...let me know and I can give you a tour.

Best,

Mike
EcoWalls


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Need a west coast representative?   

P.S. This is some of the most amazing work I have ever seen.


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you. We just opened shop on the east coast in NJ and have something in the works for Florida. We do hope to have an EcoWalls branch on the West Coast in the future (it may be Hawaii though). I appreciate the kind words and keep us in mind in the future :wink: 

Best,

Mike
EcoWalls


----------

